# Sr20vet



## Day and Night (May 7, 2004)

Hi guys, this is my first day here, just wondering if anyone heard about the SR20VET 280hp engine which is from the X-trail. Heard that Nissan was planning to put this enigne into the future Silvia S16. My Question is will it be able to swarp into a S14? Does anyone where i can get this engine? Thz!


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

Day and Night said:


> Hi guys, this is my first day here, just wondering if anyone heard about the SR20VET 280hp engine which is from the X-trail. Heard that Nissan was planning to put this enigne into the future Silvia S16. My Question is will it be able to swarp into a S14? Does anyone where i can get this engine? Thz!



Sorry man, you heard wrong on several accounts.

1) there is no S16

2) you can not swap a SR20VET into your s14. the SR20VET is a transverse mounted SR. these are not compatible with RWD SR's or RWD chassis.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Is there even a VET? I thought it was only VE.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Is there even a VET? I thought it was only VE.


SR20VET is in the Nissan X-trail. A compact sport-ute not sold in america.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

okay i know this sounds stupid, but i have a pic of an s16 that a friend sent me i want to put it in a reply but i have no idea how to take it from my computer and put it into a thread. help.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s16?? get off ur pipe.

how to post pix:
1. you need to upload them up to the net first.. www.picturetrail.com works well
2. [img ] url [ /img] with no spaces


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

okay i cant get the image to upload so this is my car domain site its on the bottom of the second page and you can't make it any bigger but you can still see it all the text is in Japanese any way http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/473879 well maby you guys can get the bigger pic but i can't <~~~ :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that s16 is repost..  kinda like the new 2006 supra


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

grip2drift said:


> okay i cant get the image to upload so this is my car domain site its on the bottom of the second page and you can't make it any bigger but you can still see it all the text is in Japanese any way http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/473879 well maby you guys can get the bigger pic but i can't <~~~ :dumbass:


that picture is at least two years old now. it was a complete fake.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

that shiruvia is U-G-L-Y. the silvia line is a goner now, what you have in this world is what you see. same for skylines. except this freaking g35 v35 crap. i dont like it that much. the sr and rb bloodlines are gone. no more.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> that shiruvia is U-G-L-Y. the silvia line is a goner now, what you have in this world is what you see. same for skylines. except this freaking g35 v35 crap. i dont like it that much. the sr and rb bloodlines are gone. no more.


come on now, the G35X AWD they have out now is damn promising. a GReddy twin turbo kit combined with the AWD will be a nasty beast. i love that car and plan on owning one in the very distant future.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> come on now, the G35X AWD they have out now is damn promising. a GReddy twin turbo kit combined with the AWD will be a nasty beast. i love that car and plan on owning one in the very distant future.


i just dont really like the body, that's all. but performance wise, of course it's gonna be a nasty beast, nissan is known for being a nasty beast.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ive seen the vet in an s15 in J land. Its dooable but requires some major mods.
New intake and exhaust manifolds, gearbox conversion, engine mounts etc.

Looks good for a project though!


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

Joel said:


> ive seen the vet in an s15 in J land. Its dooable but requires some major mods.
> New intake and exhaust manifolds, gearbox conversion, engine mounts etc.
> 
> Looks good for a project though!


Isn't there a couple of companies there in Australia that sale gearbox conversions, FWD (transverse) to RWD?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Possibly, no idea.
Common practice is to weld part of the bellhousing on to a gearbox that fits in the tunnel. Standard SR gearboxes may fit, I have no idea.


----------



## DrifterSxS14 (May 21, 2004)

and what about the new 2006 Nissan GTR. with the 400 HP V8 form the Titan. even if there is no new silvia, we still have the Z33, and the G35/V35 coupe. all of theese are well ugradeable, and who knows maybe there will be an S19 silvia/240sx someday in the future. Mazda said they were never releasing a new RX7 but rumors say different....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1. don't revive old threads u noob
2. ur post had NOTHING to do w/ rest of the thread

this fuggin sux that i can't flame anymore


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> 1. don't revive old threads u noob
> 2. ur post had NOTHING to do w/ rest of the thread
> 
> this fuggin sux that i can't flame anymore



Don't flame. Just report it. Thread locked.


This post lock was brought to you by:

Harris, "friendly" moderator of 240SX/Silvia and Sentra, NX, G20, B14 200SX forums.


----------

